# Lorex Security Cameras



## jwarren2584

We have a Lorex L14Q684C cctv security system in place here at work. When I first installed the system I had no problems viewing the cameras remotely, either across the network or from home. As of about 2 months ago I was no longer able to view them from a web page. Previously, all we had to do was type in the static IP address that was set up for them and the page would come up. I have since shut down the system, tried resetting it to default and starting over but to no avail. I have made sure that nothing has changed on the router, everything seems to check out fine. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## UKenshin

I have a few questions for you?
How is it routed? Modem make and model? Router make and model?
Can you still access it on the internal network with either a web browser or the supplied program?


----------



## jwarren2584

It is routed through a Netgear FVS318v3 Router. Everything on our network talks through this router. Our modem is an Adtron T1 from Logix(T1 provider). We are unable to browse to the cameras from anywhere, not here locally or remotely. Even the supplied program does not pick it up.


----------



## romaxauto

Did you happen to change your screen saver lately? We had done this awhile back and never thought it would shut down our remote view capability, but it did.It took hours and hours of trying different things and contacting support at Lorex to no avail.My wife finally "clicked" and turfed the new screensaver (photos of our grandchildren) and all was well again.


----------



## droppedsubar

trying to do a repair on a Lorex LH110 Eco. the customer states that he has no color display on the cameras inside the bar, but the cameras outside work just fine and are in perfect color. any suggestions?

thanks

J


----------



## Wand3r3r

Thanks for the comments but this thread is old and will now be closed.


----------

